
Mars Simulation Project - DanBC
https://mars-sim.sourceforge.io/
======
ColinWright
Why do people have the stupid "grey text on grey background" settings?

[http://www.solipsys.co.uk/images/StupidGreyOnGrey.png](http://www.solipsys.co.uk/images/StupidGreyOnGrey.png)

Completely unreadable.

